# Transmission shifting effected by my air filter!



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

This is a weird one, 

I drove the Maxima all day yesterday and around most of the night and the car ran fine.

Upon starting the car today I got a 1800rpm idle while in park, once I took off driving the car wouldn’t shift into 2nd until it hit 4k rpms, same as with each gear (so overdrive wasn’t until around 70ish) 

I stopped to check the fluid to make sure I hadn’t lost any; the car was idling madly as it had been doing even after it had warmed up, 

I was loosing my patience with it so I whacked the air filter box and the idle went right down, so after opening the air filter box up (there was a ball of paper that was inside stuck to the underside of the air filter)

The transmission started shifting correct once the paper was removed and the idle was normal again, I was very happy, as I didn’t want to be going thru a rebuild on the Transmission just yet.


Donnie H.


----------

